

ARM: “Microcontrollers Are Better Because There’s No GPL” - rasz_pl
http://www.cnx-software.com/2015/04/30/arm-microcontrollers-are-better-because-theres-no-gpl

======
Raed667
People blaming licenses and using "you (don't) have to" ... sigh

